# Looking to buy late 1990s convertible...opinions please



## mapsbmw (Jan 16, 2006)

Looking to buy a convertible this summer for less than $8k. This car will be my second car. I'll probably end up with something with more than 80k miles to stay in my price range. So far on the list I have:

Mid to late 1990s BMW 3-series
Early 2000s Audi TT
Mid to late 1990s BMW Z3
Mid to late 1990s SAAB 900 or 9-3

Can anyone offer any further suggestions? Is there one on my list that might be more reliable than the other? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

From your list I'd likely go for the Z3. 

I'd stay away from a Saab 900. 

No personal experience with the Audi.


My two top choices for a reasonably priced summer roadster be Miata or a Z4. You won't find a Z4 on your budget though. I'm a big fan of the Z4 and used to own an NC Miata. MG TF and Caterham 7 are also on my list, but they aren't easily found in the US.


----------



## adeberti (Sep 23, 2005)

Z4 will be too much $$$

do you want 4 (if you can say that) or 2 seats?

maybe look at some domestic? Mustang?


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

saab will kill you with problems, I know the A4 cab is a b*tch to have anything done to it because there is no room for engine work (do not know anyone that has had the TT). 

DO NOT LOOK AT THE VOLVO C70 - worst car ever made in convert.

I love my e46 convert if you can go that high in price


----------



## mapsbmw (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the advice everyone. BMW is on the top of my list. The number of seats does not matter much.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

mapsbmw said:


> BMW is on the top of my list. The number of seats does not matter much.


Z3 is the one then.

I still think you should give Mazda a look. $8000 should get you a 1999 or 2000 NB Miata with < 50,000 miles or a newer car with > 80,000 miles

Here are a couple I found in 2 minutes...

http://www.miata.net/cgi-bin/isc/cl...976a35&FirstPage=&LastPage=20&prevaction=show

http://www.miata.net/cgi-bin/isc/cl...976a35&FirstPage=&LastPage=20&prevaction=show

There are some more on eBay.


----------



## e30e (Feb 27, 2008)

Go z3, to me the e36 converts feel flimsy.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Now you've got me looking.  We've bought 3 cars in the last 6 months. The last thing I need is another car. :angel:

Here are a few I've found on this side of the Atlantic.

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1010766.htm

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/941383.htm

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/993502.htm


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

What about an S2000? Surely they can be had for under $10K nowadays :dunno:


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

A Mustang or Mazda Miata are both great cars, for the type of car they are. I know both are a lot of fun.


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

miata is a great car...easy to mod and runs forever.


----------

